# Quick ????



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I have a cracked support bar on my tank. This is the bar that is on the plastic rim around the whole top of the tank. The crack is on the seam (clean break) where the center of the bar comes together. I intend to either glue it back at the seam of lap a piece of plastic underneath. Before I fill this bad boy, any suggestions on what kind of glue to use for the repair?


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

uhoh sounds pretty bad, u mean crack in the tank, or in the stand its on???


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

fishyfrenzy21 said:


> uhoh sounds pretty bad, u mean crack in the tank, or in the stand its on???


The plastic rim center support bar.


----------



## brianp (Jun 11, 2004)

silicone or epoxy maybe


----------



## idontknow (Jul 12, 2004)

i wouldnt hold it with only glue. depending on where the break is...i would make small holes in the plastic big enough for 40 pound fishing line and kind of sow it together with that then add the glue.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

id try silicone, epoxy can get nasty, sticky and smelly fo a while


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm thinkin of glueing a lap joint going across the break in the seam.
Really my question pertains to what kind of glue to use. I'm quite sure this will fix the prob, just don't want to mess up the plastic w/ the wrong kind of glue.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

*UPDATE* (not that anyone cares)

I called the aquarium manufacturer, was told to use JB Weld, and lap a piece of plastic over the joint.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

good info to know 
wow its official w jb,duct tape,and wd40 u can fix anything


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

delta said:


> good info to know
> wow its official w jb,duct tape,and wd40 u can fix anything


 yep


----------



## redbellied1 (Aug 3, 2004)

traumatic said:


> *UPDATE* (not that anyone cares)
> 
> I called the aquarium manufacturer, was told to use JB Weld, and lap a piece of plastic over the joint.










hey that is good to know and i care.







lol. just kidding.


----------

